# Do you log out of your ISP before taking your computer to a repair shop?



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2021)

I have a system error for months now and tried to resolve it myself.  I couldn't do it easily and I'm not that knowledgeable about computers so I don't want to waste any more time messing with it.

It's a 90B system fan error, sometimes I can log into Windows with no problem, and sometimes I have to hit Enter to continue to use the computer which is not recommended.  I'm assuming they may not need to get online via my ISP to fix that problem, which might just mean cleaning the fan area.

Do you log out of your ISP before taking your laptop into the shop?


----------



## bowmore (Sep 29, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I have a system error for months now and tried to resolve it myself.  I couldn't do it easily and I'm not that knowledgeable about computers so I don't want to waste any more time messing with it.
> 
> It's a 90B system fan error, sometimes I can log into Windows with no problem, and sometimes I have to hit Enter to continue to use the computer which is not recommended.  I'm assuming they may not need to get online via my ISP to fix that problem, which might just mean cleaning the fan area.
> 
> Do you log out of your ISP before taking your laptop into the shop?


*Recommended:* To repair Hp System Fan Error 90b, use this software package: Restoro. This repair tool has been proven to identify and fix Hp System Fan Error 90b and other Windows issues with very high efficiency.


----------



## Chris21E (Sep 29, 2021)

I never log out, any need, it is either connected through wifi or a cord connection.

They have their internet to fix any issues and a fan problem is fixed without connection.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> I never log out, any need, it is either connected through wifi or a cord connection.
> 
> They have their internet to fix any issues and a fan problem is fixed without connection.


Thanks.


----------



## Chris21E (Sep 29, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks.


Your welcome, I just worry about what they will charge, when asking around for friend issues it was pretty up there just to look at it, let alone fix the problem, I ended up just buying the part, a 1 TB hard drive, and installing it. 

Look into a new system that is not that price-wise, HSN has them. Either way your choice.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> Your welcome, I just worry about what they will charge, when asking around for friend issues it was pretty up there just to look at it, let alone fix the problem, I ended up just buying the part, a 1 TB hard drive, and installing it.
> 
> Look into a new system that is not that price-wise, HSN has them. Either way your choice.


I just bought this HP laptop late in 2019.  I've babied it and only used it very lightly, if an hour a day, that's a lot.  It's been kept protected.  I am too computer illiterate to buy parts and install myself.  I will ask about the cost before I approve the work.  Hoping it just needs cleaning, or is a minor fix.  I can't imagine it's anything serious, but will see.  Thanks again.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 29, 2021)

Here's a link for 90B information.  Make sure the laptop vents are clean, and that the fan appears to be blowing.

https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c04935023

There's also a link in this link on how to do a "hard reset"....which may fix the problem if the fan seems to be working.  

Insofar as logging off from your ISP....that may be a good idea if you have any personal financial data/links on the PC.  Repairing a 90B error should NOT require access to any of your personal data.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Here's a link for 90B information.  Make sure the laptop vents are clean, and that the fan appears to be blowing.
> 
> https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c04935023
> 
> ...


Thanks Don.  I followed some online instructions, did a hard reset and it did not help.  Vacuumed the vents but did not take it apart.  The fan seems to be working, but will get loud and then quiet down.  I don't want to ruin the laptop, it's too new, so I figured it's best to take it in.  Will give an update if I take it in and they fix it.


----------



## Shero (Sep 29, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I have a system error for months now and tried to resolve it myself.  I couldn't do it easily and I'm not that knowledgeable about computers so I don't want to waste any more time messing with it.
> 
> It's a 90B system fan error, sometimes I can log into Windows with no problem, and sometimes I have to hit Enter to continue to use the computer which is not recommended.  I'm assuming they may not need to get online via my ISP to fix that problem, which might just mean cleaning the fan area.
> 
> Do you log out of your ISP before taking your laptop into the shop?


Is your laptop getting too hot?


----------



## Don M. (Sep 29, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Don.  I followed some online instructions, did a hard reset and it did not help.  Vacuumed the vents but did not take it apart.  The fan seems to be working, but will get loud and then quiet down.  I don't want to ruin the laptop, it's too new, so I figured it's best to take it in.  Will give an update if I take it in and they fix it.



If you can "hear" the fan, that is probably the problem.  That should be a quick and easy fix....call ahead to see if they have a fan in stock, and if so, you can probably be in and out in a 1/2 hour, or less.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 29, 2021)

I log out of all my accounts and remove any sensitive documents from my computer. I also make sure to empty the trash.  I took my computer in to the store I bought it from last time I needed a repair. When I got it back, I changed the login password, just as a precaution because they needed that to get in and work on the computer. Maybe that wasn't necessary but it made me feel better.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 29, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Do you log out of your ISP before taking your laptop into the shop?


Log out of ISP?  Not sure what you mean, but what I would advise is to open your browsers(Firefox, Chrome, etc) and log out of your email accounts, and delete all logins to websites that you have an account on.   Make sure you have written down  you user + passwords for those important sites and put in a secure place.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2021)

Shero said:


> Is your laptop getting too hot?


I don't know, I really don't use it long enough for me to feel it get hot.  If it's hot internally, I'm not aware of it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Log out of ISP?  Not sure what you mean, but what I would advise is to open your browsers(Firefox, Chrome, etc) and log out of your email accounts, and delete all logins to websites that you have an account on.   Make sure you have written down  you user + passwords for those important sites and put in a secure place.


I mean signing out of Xfinity/Comcast, which is my internet provider.  I mainly use my desktop, there's not much info on my laptop at all.  My husband never uses it, and I just might use it for an hour several times a week, maybe to stream a news show if I'm in a room with no cable TV.  Right now I'm on my desktop, the laptop is seldom used.  I don't keep any important personal or financial info on either of my computers, so that shouldn't really be a concern.  Thanks for your advice Nathan.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 29, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I mean signing out of Xfinity/Comcast, which is my internet provider.  I mainly use my desktop, there's not much info on my laptop at all.  My husband never uses it, and I just might use it for an hour several times a week, maybe to stream a news show if I'm in a room with no cable TV.  Right now I'm on my desktop, the laptop is seldom used.  I don't keep any important personal or financial info on either of my computers, so that shouldn't really be a concern.  Thanks for your advice Nathan.


@SeaBreeze , I'm wondering if you're talking about the GUI for your router?  That's accessed through a web browser, usually by typing "192.168.1.1" in the address bar, which will take you to a log in.  If you've cleaned out the cache and saved logins in your browser(s) you'll be OK.   I can't imagine how a repair person could find your external IP address on your computer, with browsers cleared, but for peace of mind- you could log in to your router from another machine at home, and change your network name, user name and/or password.


----------



## Shero (Sep 29, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't know, I really don't use it long enough for me to feel it get hot.  If it's hot internally, I'm not aware of it.


If you hear noises from your fan, then one reason is it could be heating. If it gets too hot then it will stop suddenly. Laptops are not like other PC they need some air circulating, so I have elevated mine by a couple of cms so some air goes around. Anyway, if that it not your problem and you need to take to a repairer, transferring your personal things to an external hard drive, change your password and make a new password for the repair guy, is a good idea. You can reinstall all when it is repaired. One more thing, you say you have an HP, then may be a good idea to go to an HP repairer. Good luck!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2021)

I took the laptop in today for repair.  I talked with my husband about it beforehand, and we both agreed that it had no personal information, photos or documents on it, so I didn't worry about the password or anything.  They said the fan needed to be replaced, it wasn't running properly and that was what caused the error.  The fan they're ordering is an HP and I should have the computer back in around a week.  I used them once before, they they seem to be a reputable business.  Total cost is $120 for part and labor, diagnosis was free.

Thanks to all of you for your time and advice.  Hopefully the issue will be resolved, if not I'll report back.


----------



## Chris21E (Oct 1, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I took the laptop in today for repair.  I talked with my husband about it beforehand, and we both agreed that it had no personal information, photos or documents on it, so I didn't worry about the password or anything.  They said the fan needed to be replaced, it wasn't running properly and that was what caused the error.  The fan they're ordering is an HP and I should have the computer back in around a week.  I used them once before, they they seem to be a reputable business.  Total cost is $120 for part and labor, diagnosis was free.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your time and advice.  Hopefully the issue will be resolved, if not I'll report back.


That is great, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2021)

Quick update.  Picked up the laptop this morning, the new fan arrived quicker than expected so service was quick.  I've tested it at home today around five times to be sure that fan error doesn't show up when starting, and it looks good.


----------



## Chris21E (Oct 5, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Quick update.  Picked up the laptop this morning, the new fan arrived quicker than expected so service was quick.  I've tested it at home today around five times to be sure that fan error doesn't show up when starting, and it looks good.


Wonderful, love it when things come together. Enjoy....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> Wonderful, love it when things come together. Enjoy....


Thanks Chris!


----------

